# Problème de connexion serveur entre Apple TV2 et XBMC



## BONANZA 92 (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec XBMC sur Apple TV2 et Disque dur externe en réseau.

WD MyBook LIve Branché sur Livebox2.

Quand je trouve la source sur XBMC avec Apple TV2, il est impossible de se connecter au serveur pour pouvoir scanner les fichier vidéos.

Sur mon Mac Book Air avec XBMC j'ai pas de soucis pour me connecter au serveur et scanner, mais impossible avec Apple TV2 et mon Ipad.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## George78 (21 Janvier 2012)

... activer ton partage á domicile ??..


----------



## BONANZA 92 (29 Janvier 2012)

Le partage est fait.


----------

